# fragelos!



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

wie bekomm ich den mist: TR/DIdr.Small.OP wieder weg?


_ Bitte nur ein Thema beginnen Thread "^frage" deshalb gelöscht DJ/Mod_


----------



## virenscanner (17 August 2004)

In welcher Datei wird dieser von welchem Antivirenprogramm gefunden?
Welches Betriebssystem "werkelt" bei Dir?


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

antivir XP 

Temp 

(ieloader[1].cab) ??


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

c:dokumente/Lokale/temp/V4ck3FAO1744

das gibts aber gar nicht


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

ausserdem fand ihn auch trendmicro housecall

beide können ihn aber nicht entfernen


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

C:\DOKUME~1\SANDRA\LOKALE~1\TEMP\V4LK3FA01744

Enthält Signatur eines kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammes DIAL/000133 (Dialer)


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

im temp bedindet sich aber nicht unter diesem namen

was soll ich tun?


----------



## Counselor (17 August 2004)

Rechner im abgesicherten Modus starten und dann nochmal mit Antivir scannen.


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

wie komm ich noch mal in den modus?

ist schon wieder ein jahr her dass ich den letzten mist hatte


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2004)

Beim Hochfahren des Rechners "F8" drücken/tasten und dann den abgesicherten Modus wählen.


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

gut danke

und in dem modus kann antivir dann löschen?


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2004)

Scanne in dem Modus nochmals und folge den Anweisungen.

Evtl. wurde das schädigende Programm im normalen Modus gerade ausgeführt und konnte deshalb nicht von Ativir gelöscht werden.


----------



## Buffy714 (17 August 2004)

danke 
ich schätze es ist alles wieder okay

werd morgen noch mal scannen um sicher zu sein

gut nacht


----------

